# What is this plane from the battle of great britain movie



## codered (Jul 4, 2007)

What is this plane? I've looked all over and I can't seam to find anything close to it. I'm asking what the german one is?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

It looks like a Hispano Aviacion Ha 1112 Buchon
Basically a G-2 with a Merlin


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hispano HA 1112

Hispano Aviacion Ha 1112 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bigZ (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats a still taken from the Battle of Britain film. As mosquitoman a Spanish Buchon which was a licensed version of the 109.


----------



## codered (Jul 4, 2007)

thank you I figured that it was a copy or as close as hollywood could get to the BF-109


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2007)

Tis ok, any time


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2007)

codered said:


> thank you I figured that it was a copy or as close as hollywood could get to the BF-109



It was the only ones they could get a hold of in any number (same with the He-111  Casa's  He-111H with Merlins) as the Spanish were still flying them when the film was made.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

The mass shots were shot over Spain mostly. 
They took 2 Heinkels and 5 Hispanos Buchon 109s to England for the rest of the filming.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

anyone know what the performance was like on these things?


----------



## Smokey (Jul 5, 2007)

From wikipedia:

Technical characteristics, Hispano Aviación HA-1112 M. 1. L Buchon

* First flight: December 29, 1954
* Joined service in: 1956
* Maximum speed: 665 Km/h, 360 knots, 415 mph
* Service ceiling: 10,200 m (33,500 ft)
* Range: 765 km (415 NM) without external fuel containers
* Crew: 1 man
* Armament: two 20 mm Hispano-Suiza 404/408 cannons; and two 80 mm, eight rocket Oerlikon devices

* Wing span: 9.92 m (32 ft, 6 inches)
* Length: 9.13 m (30 ft)
* Height: 2.60 m (8 ft, 6 inches)
* Wing surface: 16 m² (172 square ft)
* Wing load: 206 kg/m² (42.2 lb/square ft)
* Empty weight: 2,666 kg (5877 lb)
* Maximum weight: 3,330 kg (7341 lb)
* Engine: Rolls-Royce Merlin 500/45 of 12 cylinder in "V", with 1,600 hp; with a four-bladed propeller

Hispano Aviacion Ha 1112 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks smokey.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 5, 2007)

The Cavanaugh flight museum in Addison Texas has 1 of those Heinkels and 1 of the Buchons they used in the BoB movie.

Cavanaugh Flight Museum: CASA-2111E (Heinkel He-111)
Cavanaugh Flight Museum: Messerschmitt Me-109/ Hispano HA-112


----------



## Graeme (Jul 5, 2007)

Just to illustrate how the side profile of the Heinkel He 111 changed with Merlins to create the CASA C-2111D.The D was the bomber version while the E was the troop-carrier version.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 6, 2007)

Another aircraft utilised for the movie was the Percival Prentice. Four of them were dressed up to represent half-scale Stukas, complete with cranked wings.


----------

